# my bettas



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

hey everyone i posted some pics of my bettas in the gallery if anyone wants to see them the female is akina, the dark blue/purple male is Perseus and my multi color male with the light blue is kazmotis :betta:


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Beautiful fish! What is their setups like? ( Gallonage, filtration and heat)


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

well the boys both have their own 1.5 gallon tanks with fake plants. ( made sure the plants were safe for them) and my little akina is i a 10 gal with a filter i'm going to get more fish to put with her. i tired putting the boys each in bigger filtered tanks but it really stressed them out for some reason so i put them back in the 1.5 gal now they are happy again . lol you would think they'd be happy in a bigger tank lol oh and water stys between 70 and 80


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Ah. Yes sometimes it takes them a little time to get used to the room. In their eyes, they went from a safe secure spot to the middle of the lake! Next time, if you want to go bigger, add a lot of plants and stuff. Then they will feel better.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

ok next time i try i'll do that ^^


----------



## henningc (Apr 17, 2013)

Well it sounds like you have made a good start with Bettas. I'm guessing you plan to breed them right? If so there are a lot of people who can help you with the process. I've breed tons of them over the years and can say once you have the process down the hard part, other than the labor intensive rearing of young, is over. 

For breeding, you really need to start with 3-4 females per male. Sometimes despite our best efforts the pair doesn;t breed readily. Don't leave females in with the male if they have gone over 36 hours. I usually keep mine to less than 24 hours. Always make sure to get the female out as quickly as possible. 

Before you ever get to the point of introducing a pair you need to have a game plan on what to feed the fry. Once they have spawned it is a little too late to start thinking about it. I use green water. You can make it yourself or go to Aquabid in the food section and buy a culture or the powder that makes green water in 24-48 hours. I also hear the smallest grade of Golden Pearls works as well. I've not used the Golden Pearls yet, give me two - three weeks and I 'll tell you how it went. After the fry are free swimming and being feed for 3-5 days start switching to live baby brine shrimp. Within two weeks their growth will explode in amazing fashon. When you get to the point of seperating the fry into cups, feed live baby brine shrimp using a small glass eye dropper.

Once the fry are large enough, say 1 1/2 - 2 weeks move them to a 10gal with a sponge filter. I always prime up extra sponge filters in an established tank by using a gang valve to split off a small amount of air from the filters airline. Keep the air flow in the 10gal low and increase it as the fish double in size.

The ugly reality: Once your fry are growing nicely you will start to see a number of them that are not keeping pace and falling further and further behind. At that point you need to cull the small guys and get rid of them. I typically feed them to my other fish as they are really small. You can also put them in a jar and load them up on live baby brine shrimp, give them an hour to gorge and feed them to the parent bettas. This will condition the parents for spawning with amazing speed.

Best of luck and P.M. me if you have any questions.


----------



## betta83 (Jan 27, 2014)

thanks for the info but no i'm not going to breed them. i'm wanting to add 2 more females and maybe some guppies or platies


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

You will need to add more than that. You need five females or more, Always uneven numbers.


----------

